# Онемение задней части правой ноги, немеют пальцы обеих ног



## Антон1975 (31 Июл 2016)

Добрый день! Мне 41 год, строитель. В январе, после поднятия тяжестей повредил спину. На сегодняшний день онемение задней части правой ноги от ягодицы до пятки (то сильнее то слабее) но постоянно, немеют пальцы обеих ног. 

По результатам МРТ: Поясничный лордоз сглажен, отмечается незначительный левосторонний сколиоз.
Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, имеются умеренно выраженные дистрофические изменения в телах позвонков.
Высота межпозвонкового диска L4-L5 незначительно снижена, сигналы от дисков L2-3,L4-5 на ТИ-ВИ снижены.

Отмечается дорсальная диффузная протрузия диска L2-3 размером 0.3 см.Левосторонняя парамедианная грыжа L4-5 размером до 0.6см. Позвоночный канал не сужен.
Сигналот структур спинного мозга  (на Т1-ВИ и Т2-ВИ) не изменен.
На уровне L4-5 имеется аномалия тропизма суставных отростков слева ( суставная щель развернута ближе к фронтальной плоскости) с признаками спондилоартроза. Деформацией гипертрофией дугоотросчатых суставов и гипертрофией желтых связок, что в совокупности с вышеописанными изменениямиприводит к выраженному сужению позвоночного канала в поперечном размерелевого межпозвонкового отверстия. Паравербальные ткани без паталогических изменений.
Заключение: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела. Аномалия тропизма левых суставных отростков,деформирующий спондилоартроз в сегменте L4-5. Относительный центральный стеноз, латеральный стеноз слева в сегменте L4-5. Остеохондроз. Протрузия диска L2-3. Левосторонняя грыжа диска L4-5.

Наш невролог (единственный на наш город, молоденький паренек)сказал , что на снимках паталогии не видит , но встречается с подобным первый раз. До сих пор не понял как интерпретировать его слова.
Терапия- сирдалуд, нейромидин,нейромультивит,тиогамма. Физ уражнения на пресс и продольные мыщцы спины, плавание.
Главный вопрос - что делать?  И есть ли заявленое в заключении?
Можно ли это купировать консервативно или искать способ прооперироваться? 

Хочу выложить файлы DICOM, возможно ли это или конвертировать в другой формат? Или ссылку на облако?  
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FZms/gDQ62EMrJ


----------



## La murr (31 Июл 2016)

*Антон1975*, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Антон1975 (31 Июл 2016)

[/URL] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























































































[/IMG]



































































































[/IMG]



















Простите за обилие картинок, мне не известно , какие именно следовало разместить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2016)

Наберите в Инете.
Узость спинномозгового канала. Синдром "перемежающейся" хромоты.


----------



## Антон1975 (31 Июл 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Наберите в Инете.
> Узость спинномозгового канала. Синдром "перемежающейся" хромоты.


Спасибо. И еще один вопрос - деформация кости, она продолжается? Или это ранее приобретенное/ врожденное? То есть на пятом десятке кости продолжают расти ? Ещё раз спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2016)

Врожденное и есть врожденное.
А сейчас увеличивается только спондилез.


----------

